# Opening and converting .flac files on Mac



## lindaquinda (Aug 3, 2004)

I have purchased downloads from Bonnaroo Live and they are delivered as .flac files. I think they have to be converted to .wav files to be put on Cd and played back as music. I have tried to find Mac Amp Lite and MacFlac but have been unsuccessful expanding these applications (.gz files). Can anyone out there help me find a way to do this? Thanks.

I using a Mac G-4 with OS 10.3.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Try xACT.

You can download it here.

How are you having problems expanding the .gz files? Do you have the latest version of StuffIt Expander?

Hope this helps.


----------

